# Anyone going to the Doncaster TICA this weekend?



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm going as a visitor on Saturday. I know Carly's going as I can't wait to cuddle her big hunk of Tango-ness! 

WLBSH- I think I remember you saying you were going, too. Who are you showing? 

Anyone else coming along?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Is it at Doncaster racecourse? If it is I might mosey along as a spectator - I need a siamese fix!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> Is it at Doncaster racecourse? If it is I might mosey along as a spectator - I need a siamese fix!


It's at Doncaster School for the Deaf. There's information here:

TICA Show Calendar



If you want a Siamese fix you can borrow Spooks if you want? He's being delightfully whingey today


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

JordanRose said:


> It's at Doncaster School for the Deaf. There's information here:
> 
> TICA Show Calendar
> 
> ...


Thank you fo the info - and I'll be round right away for Spooks! 

Seriously though, I think the time has come to have another siamese and to start looking properly for a good breeder. We lost our last siamese almost two years ago (this was his goodbye thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/rainbow-bridge/196297-goodbye-my-ony-pony-puss.html) and it's now beginning to feel like the time is right to have another.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> Thank you fo the info - and I'll be round right away for Spooks!
> 
> Seriously though, I think the time has come to have another siamese and to start looking properly for a good breeder. We lost our last siamese almost two years ago (this was his goodbye thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/rainbow-bridge/196297-goodbye-my-ony-pony-puss.html) and it's now beginning to feel like the time is right to have another.


Oh, fantastic! 

I've always mean to ask you actually- have you had Maine Coons and Siamese together? I'd love to get Spooks a companion and adore Coonies (and Collies, for that matter- you have good taste!!) but don't know if the combination works- I was told by a breeder to be careful with the pairing...

I may see you in Doncaster!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ours always got along very well together. At one stage we had two siamese (Ono and An'Me, litter brother and sister), a maine coon cross (Cobweb), and a maine coon (Harleyfudge)- sadly, we now have only the maine coon as the other three have passed away. They were all friendly with each other and we never had any trouble.

The two siamese, Ono and An'Me, were inseperable, went everywhere together, cuddled up to sleep together, ate together etc etc. When An'Me died, Ono was heartbroken and missed her dreadfully and I was at my wits end to know how to ease his pain, but then Harelyfudge purposefully began to cuddle up with him and groom him just liked An'Me used to, and that helped him to settle down. :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> Ours always got along very well together. At one stage we had two siamese (Ono and An'Me, litter brother and sister), a maine coon cross (Cobweb), and a maine coon (Harleyfudge)- sadly, we now have only the maine coon as the other three have passed away. They were all friendly with each other and we never had any trouble.
> 
> The two siamese, Ono and An'Me, were inseperable, went everywhere together, cuddled up to sleep together, ate together etc etc. When An'Me died, Ono was heartbroken and missed her dreadfully and I was at my wits end to know how to ease his pain, but then Harelyfudge purposefully began to cuddle up with him and groom him just liked An'Me used to, and that helped him to settle down. :001_wub:


Sorry to hear you only have the one now 

Sounds like they were a great team!  Gives me some food for thought, too!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Me, me, meeeee! I'm going!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Me, me, meeeee! I'm going!


Are you really, Carly? I would not have known (wink)

I'm really looking forward to it!

I should be getting in at Doncaster for about 11.35- I don't know how long it takes to get to the school from the station but looks to be about 10 minutes in the taxi. I should be there for 12 at the most, I reckon.

I'll come and find you when I get there- if you're not showing in the rings, are you 'behind the scenes'? Or is it like GCCF, where the pens are all on display?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I might be!

It's right opposite the race course.

Jordan: all pens are in display for visitors too see. Each ring has chairs in front so you can watch the judging. It's more hectic than GCCF, less tidy in fact a bit of a mess in terms of the different pens etc. They are nice people that run this show. I've done two with them.
It's very different to GCCF. Horses for courses I suppose but I'm not a massive fan.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll not be hidden at all, JR. I'll have an Aqua Sturdipen with me which will likely be covered in some funky material... I have a friend making me a cover... But I should be easy enough to spot! Do you want my number so you can give me a buzz when you get in?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> I'll not be hidden at all, JR. I'll have an Aqua Sturdipen with me which will likely be covered in some funky material... I have a friend making me a cover... But I should be easy enough to spot! Do you want my number so you can give me a buzz when you get in?


Do you still want me for the Sunday Carly ... ??


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> I'll not be hidden at all, JR. I'll have an Aqua Sturdipen with me which will likely be covered in some funky material... I have a friend making me a cover... But I should be easy enough to spot! Do you want my number so you can give me a buzz when you get in?


Ooh, funky aqua pen, eh? That sounds fab!!

It would be handy to have your number, in case I can't find you! I'm looking forward to it so much, my last show was in March and I'm getting withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

It's not a big hall really but what makes it difficult is that breeds are not penned together like in GCCF. I think that's one if the reasons my cat hated it, he's used to being penned near other chilled Brits, not a Toyger!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I'm going as a visitor on Saturday. I know Carly's going as I can't wait to cuddle her big hunk of Tango-ness!
> 
> WLBSH- I think I remember you saying you were going, too. Who are you showing?
> 
> Anyone else coming along?


yes ill be there  with the gorgeous tottie the BLH


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> It's not a big hall really but what makes it difficult is that breeds are not penned together like in GCCF. I think that's one if the reasons my cat hated it, he's used to being penned near other chilled Brits, not a Toyger!


That does make sense! You'd think they would consider that!

I love that breeds are penned together at GCCF shows as you can really compare the cats and see which ones really catch your eye, type and colour-wise. I'm sure it's less stressful for the cats, too, being with cats similar to themselves- you have the nice quiet start then the build-up to the noisy meezers!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> yes ill be there  with the gorgeous tottie the BLH


Ooooooh!!! *Prepares cat-napping bag*

I'll see you on Saturday, in that case!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Ooooooh!!! *Prepares cat-napping bag*
> 
> I'll see you on Saturday, in that case!


You will JR ill be wearing a purple coat with laikenslove on the back


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> You will JR ill be wearing a purple coat with laikenslove on the back


I don't know what I'll be wearing- perhaps my white top with a Siamese on the front. Surely, that's a must?

Look out for someone who looks about 14, with long red hair, probably looking a bit lost and with an expression of delight on her face...it's probably me! (I'll most likely have a purple, spotty camera bag, too!)

Phwoar, I sound sexy! :lol:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I don't know what I'll be wearing- perhaps my white top with a Siamese on the front. Surely, that's a must?
> 
> Look out for someone who looks about 14, with long red hair, probably looking a bit lost and with an expression of delight on her face...it's probably me! (I'll most likely have a purple, spotty camera bag, too!)
> 
> Phwoar, I sound sexy! :lol:


Lol ill prob have the same kind of lost look too 

Iv seen pics of you before so I reckon I may recognise you.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd still love you for Sunday, CM, and WLBSH for Sat if she's still willing. Could you two text me numbers again? I've lost them!

JR, if you send me a PM, I'll reply with my number! Really excited now.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I'd still love you for Sunday, CM, and WLBSH for Sat if she's still willing. Could you two text me numbers again? I've lost them!
> 
> JR, if you send me a PM, I'll reply with my number! Really excited now.


yeah carly that's fine with me ill send you my num again you will have to sends yours again too lol im as bad as you haha.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So... Who is going Saturday and who is going Sunday?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm for both!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Saturday for me!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Wishing everyone the best of luck ..... Though owning our beautiful variant , I hope Sara's lil girl does well .... Such a shame , they don't get the recognition they deserve ..... They are stunning cats ...... Saff i hope you do well too .... Looking forward to hearing how everyone does , both good and not so good ...... xx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Ill be there around 10am on Saturday. It's a nice show, I think you'll all enjoy it


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Another question/s..

Do you need to decorate pen? Can you leave plain? Do they have the paper on the bars so cats cant see each other?

I have two sets of drapes I could bring them if needed maybe to offer the cat some hide away of some sort. 

What time can you arrive I forgot.


----------



## Gillianv (Mar 17, 2013)

I will be going on Saturday  only as a spectator 
Can't wait to see all the kitties :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
Never been to a cat show before, but I'm getting " Oscar Barnaby Blue Paws" in 9 days, and ive heard that there are lots of trade stands there as well ??????So are there many bargains to be had ladies ?? so excited 
Oh and I only live 5 minutes away, so that's another reason I'm going.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> So... Who is going Saturday and who is going Sunday?


Jo sorry got no credit to reply to you but yes will see you there


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Gillianv said:


> I will be going on Saturday  only as a spectator
> Can't wait to see all the kitties :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> Never been to a cat show before, but I'm getting " Oscar Barnaby Blue Paws" in 9 days, and ive heard that there are lots of trade stands there as well ??????So are there many bargains to be had ladies ?? so excited
> Oh and I only live 5 minutes away, so that's another reason I'm going.


Not as many trade stands as at GCCF but there wil be some. You'll love it. Ill be the one with the baby hooman. Maybe see you there


----------

